# Bino-system for binoculars question



## Buckbuster (Oct 30, 2004)

Has anybody here used the bino- system binocular straps that Wal-mart carries? I bought some , but before I put them on my binocs I thought I would see if they are worth it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 30, 2004)

If your talking about the Crooked Horn Outfitters System they are worth every penny.  When I'm wearing mine I can't even tell I have them on.  They hold the binoculars close to your body and out of the way.

Darrell


----------



## dave (Oct 30, 2004)

*Without question*

one of the finest buys in hunting equipment I have ever made.


----------



## muzzyman (Oct 30, 2004)

worth every penny  no more neck fatigue


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2004)

*Can't comment on the Walmart harness*

but if they are anything like the ones at Basspro they are very worth it, I don't carry my bino's without the harness, period!!!!  


leo


----------



## marknga (Oct 30, 2004)

Is the Crooked Horn Outfitters available at Wallyworld? I was just going to order a pair online from the CHO. I too wondered if they work as well as advertised.

Mark


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes they sell them at Wal-Mart.  The ones at Bass Pro are exactly the same and made by the same company.  They just cost more at Bass Pro.

Darrell


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 30, 2004)

Here you go.  http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202
Now that I've been able to use mine, I have ONE complaint.  When you are holding your binos straight in front of you they worked like a dream.  When you need to look to the side but can't turn your torso (like in a TREE STAND for example   ) they bind, and I always feel like I'm over stretching them.  Having said that, they still beat, hands down, not having them.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 31, 2004)

*best 20 you'll spend*

keeps'm out of the fanny pack and where i can use them.I even wear them on the 3-d range they don'tget in the way of my string at all...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

I wear them and have never looked back.  

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I wear them and have never looked back.
> 
> Jim


As stated, that's because they bind when you try and do that...    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

dave said:
			
		

> one of the finest buys in hunting equipment I have ever made.


 
It runs a close second or third to Thermocell and battery heated socks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 26, 2006)

great


----------



## Jedd76 (Jan 26, 2006)

*I agree*

I just bought the Bino-system and absoutley love mine. They do bind a little bit when turning but this complaint pales when it comes to wearing binos around your neck.
Awesome buy....worth every penny, I hope the inventor gets rich.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 26, 2006)

May have to buy a pair, my neck does get sore. What do they cost at Wally World?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> May have to buy a pair, my neck does get sore. What do they cost at Wally World?


I believe the black ones are $14.95.  Worth every penny.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds good, now I know what I can use my Wally World gift certificate on I received at Christmas.


----------



## deuce (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it compares to the hoola hoop as one of the worlds greatest inventions


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 27, 2006)

The only way carry your bino's.  Been using one for five years, will never go back to traditional around the neck strap.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 30, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I have ONE complaint.  When you are holding your binos straight in front of you they worked like a dream.  When you need to look to the side but can't turn your torso (like in a TREE STAND for example   ) they bind, and I always feel like I'm over stretching them.  Phil



Phil,
  Thats because of that big brawney chest of yours.. 

Wish I had the patent on those, excellent invention/product...buy it, buy it, buy it...


----------



## Trizey (Jan 30, 2006)

I'mTrizey and I approve this product!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 31, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> Phil,
> Thats because of that big brawney chest of yours..
> 
> Wish I had the patent on those, excellent invention/product...buy it, buy it, buy it...


Brawniness and rugged good looks aside, I figured out since making this post, it's because I didn't have them properly adjusted.  Now, I have ZERO complaints about a great product.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 31, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Brawniness and rugged good looks aside, I figured out since making this post, it's because I didn't have them properly adjusted.  Now, I have ZERO complaints about a great product.


The binos are supposed to rest on your chest, Phil


----------

